# Does anyone have experience with this cage?



## FallDeere (Jul 27, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Marchioro-Goran-8 ... 00ADQSCHY/

I'm just searching for anyone who may have kept or tried to keep mice in this cage. It's called the Marchioro Goran 82 Cage for Small Animals.

Does anyone know how the bar spacing would be for mice? I am planning on getting several young female mice next month and this cage really appeals to me to get, but I fear the babies may slip out. If it is fine for adult mice, I likely will make a bin cage for them to use until they're large enough for the cage.

Thanks for any help.
~Fall


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I haven't got that one but do have this one http://www.amazon.com/Lixit-Animal-Care ... vic+mickey which is fine.You could compare the dimensions.Babies can't get out and it's available off the shelf from Pets @ Home which might trade under another name in the US.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Nov 23, 2014)

I only got fish tanks from ebay classifed ads for free and they are even larger. The water bottle was 1 Euro from some cheap store and I only use raw wood and metal mesh for climbing. Just take some small sqare wooden rod and staple it to the mesh. The stapler is 10 euro. The wirecutter is 3 euro. The rod and mesh only are a few cents. A small saw is 2 euro. I also cut scrap pieces of glass to make a second level. A glass cutter is only 2-3 euro as well. I build the second level's platform with just scrap wood and screws. A large box of 300g screws is 4 euro. A full set of metal+wood drills is 6 euro. A good and cheap cordless drill is 40 euro.

100 USD just seems a lot of money, considering that you can buy a full set of tools plus a fish tank for even less.


----------



## FallDeere (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks SarahC!

Cereal Killer, I am looking at cages because I don't want a fish tank. I'm perfectly fine with spending $100 or more for the exact cage/set up I want. These are to be my only pet mice, so I want to spoil them and get something I don't mind cleaning and I hate cleaning fish tanks. I keep my gerbils in them which is fine since gerbils don't need cleaning very often and even when they do, it's generally not filthy but I don't want to be cleaning a tank with 6 mice (which is how many I may be getting).

I've actually decided to make a DIY cage... Well, technically, I'm planning on ordering a cage from Martinscages.com and combining it with a bin cage to make something like this: http://www.petco.com/product/123108/Oml ... -Cage.aspx?

Mine will be a lot bigger, though, with no wire floor and with more ventilation in the tub part. I'll post pictures once it's done (though that'll be a month or so).


----------

